# Sauron's REAL name!



## Úlairi

I would like to know if Sauron had a real name for Sauron means: "The Abhorred" and seeing as Sauron was a maia of Aule in his original existence he was in beautiful form and I'm sure Aule wouldn't have been so cruel as to name someone as: "The Abhorred" (Abhorred meaning "mis-shaped or deformed"). We all know that names were given to maia such as Gandalf (Olorin) so if names were given to the maia before any of them were corrupted what was Sauron's original name?


----------



## Eonwe

Sauron's real name I think is Sauron. Gandalf said of him that he doesn't permit his true name (Sauron) to be spelt or spoken. He was called Gorthaur the Cruel by the Sindar Elves I think.


----------



## Gothmog

In the Silmarillion it states:


> Among thoes of his servants that have name the greatest was that sprit whom the Eldar called Saruon, Or Gorthaur the Cruel. In his beginning he was on the Maiar on Aule, and he remained mighty in the lore of that people.


But I know of no other name mentioned for him.


----------



## Eonwe

He also was called Annatar, "Lord of Gifts" by the Noldor of Eriador under Celebrimbor.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

to my knowledge he was Sauron the bettayer (or something to that affect anyway)


----------



## Mithrandir_II

> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *to my knowledge he was Sauron the bettayer (or something to that affect anyway) *



Sauron the deceiver, i think it was...

hey, some good did come of seeing the movie...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime

I happend to thourogly enjoy the movie!


----------



## Telchar

He is also called Thu in, eh.. somewere in HoME, have forgot, have to check it..


----------



## Cian

Sauron (in the SA) not only _Annatar_ but _Aulendil,_ and _Artano_ "High-smith".

An early name for Sauron, something in Valarin maybe?


----------



## Brent

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *Sauron's real name I think is Sauron. Gandalf said of him that he doesn't permit his true name (Sauron) to be spelt or spoken. He was called Gorthaur the Cruel by the Sindar Elves I think. *



In The Black Gate Opens, the Mouth of Sauron hails the Captains of the West with an introduction: 'I am the Mouth of Sauron'. 
Yet earlier in The Lord of the Rings, Aragorn says of Sauron that 'Neither does he use his right name, nor permit it to be spelt or spoken...' (The Two Towers III 1, The Departure of Boromir). The Mouth of Sauron, though, uses the name several times without apparent embarrassment. 

So either he's a) not bothered cos the boss isnt there
or b) Sauron doesn't use the name "given" to him in the begining of things.


----------



## Tyaronumen

I rather suspect that Sauron is not his original name, since he was originally of Aule's people...


----------



## Mayberry

*Speaking of Sauron*

I have always wondered why the so-called "Mouth of Sauron" used his Master's name so readily, too. I think example a (the boss isn't around) sounds reasonable. Most of the men who followed Sauron were probably power-hungry egotists who wouldn't mind dropping a forbidden name if it put fear into the hearts of their enemies.


----------



## Tyaronumen

Haven't you guys considered that maybe Aragorn was just wrong? Or that perhaps policy in Mordor had changed since the last time Aragorn was there?


----------



## SupremeWizard

I think the obvious answer is that Sauron wasnt his original name.


----------



## Brent

I prefer option B) and suspect that somewhere JRR had a name for him along the lines of "Great Smith" or something like that, as he was of Aule's people. He certainly would NOT want to be reminded of that.


----------



## Fankil

*Saurons real name*

Hi all, first post on this forum.

While I don't know for sure I do have a possible answer. In Lost Tales vol 1 a character described as Melkors servant shows up as a corruptor of men around the time they first appear in Arda. It's name is Fankil. It is known that Sauron was Melkors greatest servant and believed that he went to his side soon after the great discord. I think that perhaps Fankil is in fact Sauron and that his early dealings with men may have been his first known "evil" act, in the service of Melkor. Just a thought.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord

While Sauron is not his original name to my knowledge, it never states his original name, so we are only left with Sauron. (Maybe it was his original name)


----------



## 7doubles

rumil quoted"some say melko returns even now as a cloud through the door of nite but in truth that is Thu" as writen by pengolod III.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow

I beleive that Sauron'sb real name is Sauron. There are no other earlier names for him and everything else seems to no one anothers 1st real name.


----------



## Elfarmari

I don't think that the Mouth of Sauron would be using Saurons name simply b/c his master wasn't there. It says in LotR that he calls himself that because he cannot remember his own name. I would think this means that he is completely under Saurons control, and wouldn't do anything his master ordered him not too. I think it makes sense that Sauron must have had an original name, and that he wouldn't want it to be mentioned.


----------



## Brent

> _Originally posted by Nienor _
> *I don't think that the Mouth of Sauron would be using Saurons name simply b/c his master wasn't there. It says in LotR that he calls himself that because he cannot remember his own name. I would think this means that he is completely under Saurons control, and wouldn't do anything his master ordered him not too. I think it makes sense that Sauron must have had an original name, and that he wouldn't want it to be mentioned. *



I agree, I think he would have a fair name and would not want people using it. 
As to the mouth I disagree, if Sauron wanted such a person under his complete control he would have given him a ring. He already has such a servant - The Witch King. My personal opinion is the Mouth has risen high in Sauron's favour by service, worship and Flattery. Sauron like's the titles "Lord of Men" and "the Great". Corruption is part of the will to dominate. Sauron does not share power but he probably rewards loyal service, the fact that the Mouth has forgotten his own name suggests how long he has been in the service of the Dark Lord and that Sauron would give him the Lieutenantship of Barad dur and possibly Isenguard when he is not a Nazgul suggests Sauron trusts him. IMHO


----------

